# how do you tune hard bodies



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i realise that this is a dangerous question to ask on this forum with all you humourous chaps, but ,,,, i bought 5 kokoda sx 40 copies from amazon fishing , how do you tune hard bodied lures to perform well , i see hairy showing us one of his bass caught on one, any help is greatly appreciated :? :? :? :?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Trial & error. If they swim ok you're sweet. Otherwise its a matter of bending the tow point to compensate.

Most cheap lures and some expensive ones have crap trebles. Replace them before you lose a fish


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWSTaqsAADlfgAASUYeAAgBg1Ao////gMAEajIim0JpoMjIAaA0ACVTaNJNiZQAaBoA09QSmkTTU0PRT9Uaep6GiD00hiZplYOjp9wyQ79lrvOZk+GmC4brZbJx2QNN1hqdpfy5UjqPzETvIAvhYUUpE4G6c29R/CBEs6zUVNKYgIU8Z8UkZvzmWRsDvDE4UHLAIqg4m/+9smwiO+DO+qx5Ymcrgem+41jfbY75npx+JN6tEuaYg/U2ZXJNVI6bb1SNxV3aC29fYpE0OrkY1gPNMoAnZ0tBRgpNkdye3PiYyuaTv4VuiOn2+IN0weZMFG0QvhIw125gxzjnKJzwSLWvoSHwssyYWIor6imypyttSvCttCb+RdyRThQkGSTaqsA==


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

My formula is "left side down, bend to left". So a lure which tends to face its left side to the bottom gets its tow point bent towards that side. And of course, right...right. Works perfectly.


----------

